# Partial install due to power failure Now it won't even boot



## uddane (Mar 30, 2014)

Hello,

I was installing 9.2 on a Sony 64 bit Vaio laptop. While doing the DHCP search, we had a power failure.
Now it won't boot at all or even attempt to resume the install.
I checked the BIOS and it's still set to boot from CD first... but yeah... blank screen, dead, zip, zilch, nada...

Is there any way I can recover this, when I can't even get to terminal.
This is my first attempt at installing FreeBSD and I would really like to check it out.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Partial install due to power failure Now it won't even b*

Things to try:

Update the BIOS.  Some systems see GPT partitioning (the FreeBSD default) and do the wrong thing.  A later BIOS or UEFI might fix it.  If it is UEFI, check for legacy boot settings.

Remove the hard drive from the list of bootable items in the BIOS.  Don't disable it entirely, just turn off booting for it.  The install CD should still see it.  After install, add the drive back to the list of boot items.

Download the USB stick installer, boot and install from it.

Remove the drive, connect it to a USB or eSATA adapter, and connect it after the computer has booted.


----------

